# 2007 Specialized Enduro and Suspension



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Well i guess Specialized want to get on the Fork and Shox, band-wagon for 07

http://bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/4929/v/1/sp/


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Interesting but...*

:eekster: :eekster: ...wonder how much that's gonna cost?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

If you aren't rich and you actually belong in this forum (FR/DH), as soon as you see the words "carbon" + "frame" in a sentance, you should lose interest immediately.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Precisely*



RobsterCraw said:


> If you aren't rich and you actually belong in this forum (FR/DH), as soon as you see the words "carbon" + "frame" in a sentance, you should lose interest immediately.


No carbon for me:nono:  Well, not on my Fr/Dh bike for sure!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> If you aren't rich and you actually belong in this forum (FR/DH), as soon as you see the words "carbon" + "frame" in a sentance, you should lose interest immediately.


You forgot the words 'no more than 2.1 front tires'...


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

woah... a fork made by specialized... i gotta try that


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

that isn't a very good looking bike and it has DC fork?? come on!!! they are taking "all mountain" too far and now we will probably find ourselves with yet.. another type of riding...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

read the artical, it tells you the benifits of a DC. looks like a sick but it's not for freeride or DH it's all mountain, which means it does a bit of everything. the sworks will be well over 6K more like 7.5K


----------



## T.Farmer (Jul 5, 2006)

Theres something new on the Specialized-website...
Klick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

T.Farmer said:


> Theres something new on the Specialized-website...
> Klick! :thumbsup:


Wow, a lot of specific info there.

The PDF shows a specialized Enduro 2.3 tire mounted on the front. I'm running a 2.4 Enduro pro tire on the rear and it's a pretty large volume tire, but with small knobs.

It'd be nice if it had a gravity dropper and some kind of chain retention device as standard. Oh and DW style link would be nice too


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

Dual crown fork stanchions smacking the side of a Carbon Frame, wow brilliant idea! I don't even see any bumpers on the frame or fork (just in the other review)

I see they have finally gone to the "rocker" design like every one else, but just couldnt give up the interupted seat tube! (ok it's a little longer now, and you can't mangle your shock with the seatpost anymore).

Do you think Fox is still making these "Specialized" shocks, and now fork?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

its a cool looking frame, but i dont see it takign much abouse. and seem kinda out of place. that fork is just silly


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> You forgot the words 'no more than 2.1 front tires'...


Well, I saw the carbon frame bit first and didn't get any farther

I will say that I'm willing to wait for a proper review before I hate on it too much, But it doesn't look like the sort of frame you can just chuck into the back of the truck. Most of the damage on my bike is from Shuttling and Heli drops, not crashes and actual riding.


----------



## jeffreyjhsu (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a couple of rides on my dealer's Specialized Enduro SL Pro demo bike. Not my typical rides as the temperature is well below freezing. The first ride was when the bike was new on the stock 2.3 tires, while the second was on Nokian Studded tires. (The narrower ones.)
I can't believe how much fun I'm having on this bike. It rides and climbs like a cross country bike with MUCH less suspension. Half way through the second ride the suspension lost its 'new bike stiction' and began working like it is supposed to. I was able to ride with my friends normally even though this bike was a few pounds haevier than my normal ride. It weighs 31 lbs with Crank Brothers pedals. And my confidence level was much higher.
And unlike every other Specialized bike I've ridden, there's plenty of ground clearance.
As soon as the temperature gets back inot the 40s or 50s, and conditions normalize, I'll post an update.


----------



## T.Farmer (Jul 5, 2006)

jeffreyjhsu said:


> I've got a couple of rides on my dealer's Specialized Enduro SL Pro demo bike. Not my typical rides as the temperature is well below freezing. The first ride was when the bike was new on the stock 2.3 tires, while the second was on Nokian Studded tires. (The narrower ones.)
> I can't believe how much fun I'm having on this bike. It rides and climbs like a cross country bike with MUCH less suspension. Half way through the second ride the suspension lost its 'new bike stiction' and began working like it is supposed to. I was able to ride with my friends normally even though this bike was a few pounds haevier than my normal ride. It weighs 31 lbs with Crank Brothers pedals. And my confidence level was much higher.
> And unlike every other Specialized bike I've ridden, there's plenty of ground clearance.
> As soon as the temperature gets back inot the 40s or 50s, and conditions normalize, I'll post an update.


Great! 
I'm waiting for my S-Works Enduro Frameset, but my Dealer said it won't be here (Germany) before March.... :cryin:


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

what's an XC bike thread doing inthe DH FR boards? can we get this moved to an apropriate forum?

personally I dont like this move for specialized at all.
1. It makes it a pain in the ass to buy the wheels you want, 
2. you're pretty much stuck with their suspension components
3. I dont trust the strength of that frame for much abuse.
4. have you seen the sticker price?


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea We have those in my l.b.s.


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

i've built up a couple of those. much more fun then i would have thought. can't wait for another employee to buy one, so i can borrow it and beat on it.
the fork and rear shock are based on Fox air suspension. its the same psi setup that you'd put in for fox stuff.
very promising


----------

